# Bouncy bucket seat



## stam-adam

Добрый день.

Помогите, пожалуйста, перевести на русский выделенную фразу:
человек описывает взятый в аренду грузовик как huge truck - *complete with its bouncy bucket seat*.
Bucket seat я примерно представляю, что это, но не знаю, как по-русски называется, а bouncy тут имеется в виду, что на рессорах?

[...] 
Mod note: Second question deleted. Please open a separate thread for a separate question.

Спасибо.


----------



## Q-cumber

[...]
Reply to a deleted part of the post.
Bouncy - пружинистое (сиденье). Bouncy seat - это одноместное стандартное сиденье, к которым мы привыкли. Альтернатива: bench seat - типа как общая скамейка в машине .


----------



## Rosett

(спортивное) кресло-ковш


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> (спортивное) кресло-ковш


Почему обязательно спортивное?

bucket seat: An individual seat which is found in pairs in the front of a vehicle. Named because the curvature of the backrest and cushion resembles a cut-out bucket.


----------



## Sobakus

Как выглядит truck bucket seat, можно узнать в гугле – мягкое и пружинистое, как батут. Спортивное, как бабушкин диван.


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> Как выглядит truck bucket seat, можно узнать в гугле – мягкое и пружинистое, как батут. Спортивное, как бабушкин диван.


Факт, спортивные сидушки жёсткие. Они обеспечивают максимальную связь тела водителя с кузовом.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> Факт, спортивные сидушки жёсткие. Они обеспечивают максимальную связь тела водителя с кузовом.


Бесспорно. А бабушкин диван – с бабушкой


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Почему обязательно спортивное?
> 
> bucket seat: An individual seat which is found in pairs in the front of a vehicle. Named because the curvature of the backrest and cushion resembles a cut-out bucket.


(Спортивное) взято в скобки, как необязательное как раз. Однако приведённое вами определение bucket seat не единственное:

*bucket seat*
_n._
A single, usually low seat with a contoured back, typically used in some automobiles.
American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fifth Edition. Copyright © 2011 by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. Published by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. All rights reserved.

*bucket seat*
_n_
(Automotive Engineering) a seat in a car, aircraft, etc, having curved sides that partially enclose and support the body
Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged, 12th Edition 2014 © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003, 2006, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2014

*buck′et seat′*

_n. _
an individual seat with a contoured back, as in some automobiles, often made to fold forward.
[1905–10]
Random House Kernerman Webster's College Dictionary, © 2010 K Dictionaries Ltd. Copyright 2005, 1997, 1991 by Random House, Inc. All rights reserved.

Такое сиденье своим контуром напоминает ковш и вполне может быть спортивным. Добавка "bouncy" не меняет свойств, присущих bucketу. В данном случае, как вы справедливо отметили, оно пружинистое.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ну просто пружинистое и спортивное (сиденье) - это взаимоисключающе понятия.  То, что по вашей второй ссылке  из словаря, обычно по-русски называют "сиденье с (увеличенной) боковой поддержкой ". Или комфортные сиденья (по крайней мере, на BMW). Но к грузовикам всё это имеет мало отношения.


----------



## stam-adam

Sobakus said:


> Как выглядит truck bucket seat, можно узнать в гугле – мягкое и пружинистое, как батут. Спортивное, как бабушкин диван.



Как оно выглядит, я знаю. Вопрос был, как оно _*называется*, _и как эту фразу внятно сказать по-русски, чтобы всякий прочитавший понял без объяснений


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Ну просто пружинистое и спортивное (сиденье) - это взаимоисключающе понятия.  То, что по вашей второй ссылке  из словаря, обычно по-русски называют "сиденье с (увеличенной) боковой поддержкой ". Или комфортные сиденья (по крайней мере, на BMW). Но к грузовикам всё это имеет мало отношения.


И в стандартных грузовиках сейчас ставят все последние достижения в области комфорта зоны водителя. И там вы найдёте детали, ранее присущие только автомобилям класса люкс.


----------



## Sobakus

stam-adam said:


> Как оно выглядит, я знаю. Вопрос был, как оно _*называется*, _и как эту фразу внятно сказать по-русски, чтобы всякий прочитавший понял без объяснений


Да мягким пружинистым креслом и называется. Отдельных терминов для сидений с боковой поддержкой в русском нет.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Отдельных терминов для сидений с боковой поддержкой в русском нет.


А что вам "кресло-ковш" не нравится?


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> А что вам "кресло-ковш" не нравится?


Это очень глубокое и жёсткое спортивное кресло – здесь речь не о таком идёт. Здесь говорится о том, что кресло – не простой пухлый диван из дедушкиного Форда, а что-то посовременнее.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Это очень глубокое и жёсткое спортивное кресло – здесь речь не о таком идёт. Здесь говорится о том, что кресло – не простой пухлый диван из дедушкиного Форда, а что-то посовременнее.


Вы говорите о разновидности full bucket seat.
"Диваны" с конца 90-х практически не ставят.
Термин bucket seat практически покрывает целый ряд одиночных сидений с разной степенью изгибов и боковой поддержки, но по-русски сидением его называть неправильно именно из-за этих особенностей. Креслом - можно, а уточнить следует по картинке. У них и подлокотники бывают, как у офисного кресла.


----------



## stam-adam

Rosett said:


> по-русски сидением его называть неправильно именно из-за этих особенностей. Креслом - можно, а уточнить следует по картинке. У них и подлокотники бывают, как у офисного кресла.


Картинки нету, только текст. На "кресло" гугль выдает все равно "сиденье", либо детские автокресла ((


----------



## Sobakus

Гуглу не рассказали, какие сиденья называть креслами, а какие кресла – сиденьями. Я думаю, можно сойтись на том, что словосочетание "пружинистое кресло" удовлетворительно описывает податливое и пружинистое приспособление для сидения в автомобиле с боковой поддержкой.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Вы говорите о разновидности full bucket seat.
> "Диваны" с конца 90-х практически не ставят.


Странно, а у меня в BMW сзади поставили. Наверное старый бабушкин  диван подсунули, жулики. 



> Термин bucket seat практически покрывает целый ряд одиночных сидений с разной степенью изгибов и боковой поддержки, но по-русски сидением его называть неправильно именно из-за этих особенностей. Креслом - можно, а уточнить следует по картинке. У них и подлокотники бывают, как у офисного кресла.


Короче говоря, термин "покрывает" практически  все современные автомобильные сиденья, по крайней мере - водительские. А налёт "ковшовости" у термина появился благодаря криворукости и богатой фантазии  переводчиков.  Во всех инструкциях по эксплуатации автомобилей используется слово "сиденье". Ничего неправильного я в этом не нахожу. Напротив, выражение "подогрев кресла" не особо ласкает мой слух.  Автомобильное сиденье можно, в принципе, обзывать и "креслом", но это слово традиционно закрепилось за детскими сидушками. И уж конечно, чем больше в сиденье "спортивности", тем меньше оно кресло.
"Вот промчался Льюис Хэмилтон, удобно раскинувшись в спортивном кресле-ковше с подлокотниками от офисного кресла..." 


> A *bucket seat* is a seat contoured to hold one person, distinct from bench seats which are flat platforms designed to seat multiple people.<...> Sport seat is an *improved version of a bucket seat *with advanced lateral support and ability to accommodate racing harnesses< ...> Such seats often have a lighter weight in compare to *stock bucket seats...*


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Странно, а у меня в BMW сзади поставили. Наверное старый бабушкин  диван подсунули, жулики.
> 
> Короче говоря, термин "покрывает" практически  все современные автомобильные сиденья, по крайней мере - водительские. А налёт "ковшовости" у термина появился благодаря криворукости и богатой фантазии  переводчиков.  Во всех инструкциях по эксплуатации автомобилей используется слово "сиденье". Ничего неправильного я в этом не нахожу. Напротив, выражение "подогрев кресла" не особо ласкает мой слух.  Автомобильное сиденье можно, в принципе, обзывать и "креслом", но это слово традиционно закрепилось за детскими сидушками. И уж конечно, чем больше в сиденье "спортивности", тем меньше оно кресло.
> "Вот промчался Льюис Хэмилтон, удобно раскинувшись в спортивном кресле-ковше с подлокотниками от офисного кресла..."


Речь идёт о водительском сидении (или сиденьях первого ряда) - если понимать, о чём идёт речь. Так что в этом плане с вашим BMW всё в порядке, с чем вас можно поздравить, а вот ирония с бабушкой по меньше мере неуместна. Вы лишний раз расписываетесь в неумении аргументировать собственные положения.

Подлокотник у водителя есть в подавляющем большинстве миниванов, про грузовики и говорить нечего. Если в вашем BMW нет подлокотника, то это ещё не значит, что подлокотников у водительских кресел не бывает. Бывает и подлокотник, убирающийся вниз так, что из двух передних сидений образуется передний диван для трёх человек.

Оба термина, сиденье и кресло (не в качестве детского), используются в автомобильном контексте примерно одинаково часто, и между ними возникает путаница в употреблении. Однако кресло состоит как минимум из сиденья, спинки, подголовника и, часто, подлокотника - а вот из чего состоит сиденье?

К сожалению, три серьёзных словаря не сумели вас убедить, что *bucket seat *- это не просто одиночное сиденье, а сиденье с контуром.


----------



## stam-adam

Спасибо всем


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Речь идёт о водительском сидении (или сиденьях первого ряда) - если понимать, о чём идёт речь. Так что в этом плане с вашим BMW всё в порядке, с чем вас можно поздравить, а вот ирония с бабушкой по меньше мере неуместна. Вы лишний раз расписываетесь в неумении аргументировать собственные положения.
> 
> Подлокотник у водителя есть в подавляющем большинстве миниванов, про грузовики и говорить нечего. Если в вашем BMW нет подлокотника, то это ещё не значит, что подлокотников у водительских кресел не бывает. Бывает и подлокотник, убирающийся вниз так, что из двух передних сидений образуется передний диван для трёх человек.
> 
> Оба термина, сиденье и кресло (не в качестве детского), используются в автомобильном контексте примерно одинаково часто, и между ними возникает путаница в употреблении. Однако кресло состоит как минимум из сиденья, спинки, подголовника и, часто, подлокотника - а вот из чего состоит сиденье?
> 
> К сожалению, три серьёзных словаря не сумели вас убедить, что *bucket seat *- это не просто одиночное сиденье, а сиденье с контуром.


То есть теперь вы уверяете, что bucket seat означает только водительское сиденье или сиденье первого ряда? Я вас правильно понял? Во втором или третьем ряду bucket seats уже не устанавливаются? Или они имеют какое-то особое название? Автомобильные сиденья именно так и называются - "сиденья": во всех сервисных и пользовательских инструкциях, и в разговорной речи. Никто не говорит "на переднем кресле", только "на переднем сиденье". 
Понятно, что сиденье с контуром, а не с прямой спинкой, как в допотопной электричке.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> То есть теперь вы уверяете, что bucket seat означает только водительское сиденье или сиденье первого ряда?


Мы обсуждаем водительское место (которое находится в первом ряду), и я прошу вас придерживаться рамок данного обсуждения. На это место может устанавливаться bucket seat.


Q-cumber said:


> Автомобильные сиденья именно так и называются - "сиденья": во всех сервисных и пользовательских инструкциях, и в разговорной речи. Никто не говорит "на переднем кресле", только "на переднем сиденье".


Следовало бы поинтересоваться, насколько употребим термин "кресло" в значении bucket seat. То, что сиденьем можно назвать любое посадочное место в машине, не отменяет того факта, что многие типы усовершенствованные типы сидений (с контуром, например, или подлокотником) - а к ним относится и пресловутое bucket seat - корректно называются креслами. Это вы найдёте и в письменной, и в разговорной речи примерно столь же часто. Нелепо отрицать данный факт.

Жанна Фриске и Таня – В твоей машине дорогой шикарный кожаный салон, твоё _*водительское кресло*_ больше напоминает трон, а вместо скипетра ...
Думаю, что сиденьем вы это не назовёте.


----------

